# Army Colonel, Double Amputee... & Movie Star



## Marauder06 (May 18, 2012)

http://video.msnbc.msn.com/nightly-news/47482762/#47482762

Lost his legs in Iraq, starred in Battleship.


----------



## QC (May 19, 2012)

I thought it was just digital enhancement in the movie. Nice, hope he kicks on.


----------



## goon175 (May 19, 2012)

bad ass movie, surpassed all of my expectations (which were low), highly recommend it!


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 19, 2012)

goon175 said:


> bad ass movie, surpassed all of my expectations (which were low), highly recommend it!


 
Really? I'm a Liam Nesson fan but still this movie had me cringing when I watched the trailers, is it really a good one?


----------



## Chopstick (May 19, 2012)

What a ride that guy has had.  Really inspirational!


----------



## goon175 (May 19, 2012)

Yeah, go see it, the trailers make it look waay worse than it is


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 19, 2012)

will do! it's either that or see the avengers again.....I'm still leaning towards the avengers lol


----------



## QC (May 20, 2012)

There's some really cheesy dialogue, "But I've just saved the world!" WTFOMGETC. It's OK.


----------



## goon175 (May 20, 2012)

yeah, there is some cheesy stuff:

In the beginning when the brother does this big build up to telling him he's joining the Navy (it was practically straight out of a recruiting commercial)
And of course you can't let a movie about the Navy slip through without some mention of NSW, at the end a SEAL comes up to him and the camera zooms in on his Trident and he says something to the effect of "Let me know when your ready to come over to coronado and play in the mud"


----------



## QC (May 21, 2012)

True. So...GF is in the scrub with the Colonel, it just so happens she gets comms with the BF. I farkin' laffed I tell ya!


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (May 21, 2012)

Outstanding.


----------

